
Show HN: Automated Artificial Intelligence with Spreadsheets - theo31
https://guesswrk.co/
======
infinitone
So basically what AWS just launched? AutoML/Autopilot?

OP seems to churn out a lot of these basic 'apps' and shutter them after a few
months...

